# anyone ever use astrology binoculars?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I'm gearing up for next year and am in need of a good spotting scope. 
Most seem to be 20x50 or some place around there.
I used to be into astrology and have seen astrology binoculars from orion that are 25x100! I've never used them as a spotting scope but figured someone has given it a shot?
I have an Orion telescope and it is really good, clear strong and well made.

You guys think it would work? I know the biggest downside is the size but I'm young and stupid and don't mind packing it around!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a pair of Steiner 25 X 80's that I used for a few years. Just sold em this fall for half price. I liked them, but they're big a bulky and they sucked to pack anywhere. If you're just going to be using them around camp or from a truck window they're great. If you want something for use away from camp that you have to pack, get a scope.

My .002


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah I'm looking at orion 25x100. They weigh 10 pounds!!! I think I'm going to take a shot at them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems like to me that those type of optics would be hard on your eyes in the bright sunlight. Since they're made for night viewing. I not sure it would be a good choice.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

well, that means it gathers light really good and I thought that was good for early morning and late evening!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually.
Your eyes pupil can only allow around a 4.2 light transfer ratio at any given time or something like that. What your thinking of getting will only have a 4.0 ratio, which leaves some light left out that your eye could bring in. That's why so many companies are going with 10x42 binos so often. 
Although there are exception, you can get a wide angle eye piece in some optics that makes a huge difference in bringing in more light.
Just trying to help.
Good luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The topic says binocs, but your post says spotting scope; are you looking for a two-edged sword? As powerful binocs they would have to be mounted to be steady, correct?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> The topic says binocs, but your post says spotting scope; are you looking for a two-edged sword? As powerful binocs they would have to be mounted to be steady, correct?


I'm looking to use them as a spotting scope. It is plenty powerful enough, wide field of view, should be very clear and bright. So, I'm hoping that they work better at sitting and spotting the animals from a distance, than a standard spotting scope.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Astronomy, not astrology. The prior is the scientific study of celestial bodies, astrology is utter nonsense. That is unless you are looking at distant horoscopes in your neighbors newspaper with high power binoculars. Ya, I am that guy who just can't let stuff go, sorry.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Astronomy, not astrology. The prior is the scientific study of celestial bodies, astrology is utter nonsense. That is unless you are looking at distant horoscopes in your neighbors newspaper with high power binoculars. Ya, I am that guy who just can't let stuff go, sorry.


I was going to say this from the get go but I figured....... whatever!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I get it but like I have always say at work, guys who pay attention to the little nonsense details only do that to compensate for the fact that they never come up with the big ideas!!
I got these suckers in yesterday and they are ridiculous!!!
I have strong power, clarity, and a massive field of view, I don't care what they are called they are sweet!!! I can use them with no tripod also!! I like'm!! I spoted 2 Elk above layton today from my house 2.5 miles away!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How much do they sell for?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I might be the odd man out in this discussion, but id prefer to lug my 15x56 Minox around the hills rather than a pair of binos and a spotter. A tad heavy but manageable.


----------

